# steel edge pusher options



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm looking for real world options for a 12' steel edge pusher. I have a 12' pro tech rubber edge box. After last winter I gave it mixed reviews. I used it 19 times and around 80" of snow way above the normal 28". Two storms it would not take off the sleet so I dropped the box used the bucket than put the box on to cleanup. In my area almost everyone uses rubber edge units. I have seen one guy use a pro tech steel edge but it looked no better than the rubber edge I was using. 
Ok so lets hear my options.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

If you have the cash go with Artic if not in would say Boss


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I love my Boss. I have had it for 2 full seasons, and 1 partial season. My only complaint about it is I wish it was taller so it would hold more snow. I am going to look at purchasing at least 1 more for this season.


----------



## snow207 (Nov 27, 2012)

We run a dozen+ Protech rubber edges and can't wait to get them swapped out for steel edge pushers when the budget allows. The edges are always tearing & they don't cut down to pavement. We waste so much time salting the hardpack and rescraping everything with trucks . The last few units we got were Kages and HLAs. A bit on the pricey side, but soooo much better! Our 2 oldest Protechs are steel edge, but they pretty well suck, too. We're going to try Arctic Sectionals next season.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I'm very happy with my Metal Pless LiveBoxx so far.


----------



## Protech Inc. (Nov 19, 2009)

Fireside,

Sorry to hear that our rubber edge models are not meeting your expectations. Our rubber edge models continue to be extremely popular but we know that some customers are searching for a steel edge option to scrape hard pack snow and ice. We are of course bias but would suggest looking at our new Steel Edge Sno Pusher. Our newest model is significantly different than the older models and have been picked up by many contractors this year. The new model includes 24" cutting edge sections, pivoting wear shoes, and a poly suspension that allows for aggressive scraping. All of our models also come with a 10 year warranty and require no speed or stacking restrictions. I would be happy to provide some customer references if interested. You can also find out more info at http://snopusher.com/products/steel-edge-ist-sno-pusher.

There are other good options out there but we would love to maintain you as a customer and think you will be impressed with the performance and durability of our Steel Edge model. Please let us know if you have any questions and best of luck in your search.


----------

